# Flaked Barley Adjunct - Through The Mill?



## lonte (30/12/06)

Just had a terrific brew day yesterday, an Aussie AG Stout in the morning (4hr10min dough-in to beer in fermenter!) and an Extract w/ grain Pale Ale in the evening. Also used the new Marga mill and achieved about 85% efficiency on the Stout and the smoothest lauter/sparge I've ever had - obviously happy with that!

The Stout had about 10% flaked barley in the grist, which I duly ran through the mill with the other grains. It appeared to lie across the slot in the hopper. I've already modded it wider across the width of the mill but it's still the original slot width. The flaked Barley stopped much of anything getting through the mill without lot's of finger-stuffing encouragement. I've already decided to make the slot bigger, but wonder if the flaked adjuncts really need cracking anyway?

Do others crack flaked adjuncts?


----------



## razz (30/12/06)

lonte, you don't need to mill flaked grain, but as you found it doesn't matter that much.


----------

